# New sailor and boat owner from Australia



## Supralicious (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey there,

I'm 22 and live in South Australia. I've recently been getting very keen on sailing as a result, in a roundabout way, of becoming interested in the Napoleonic Wars era. Specifically, the British Navy and tall ships (Yes, I'm a history nerd). I never seriously considered buying a boat simply because I'm a student and have all the associated financial strains. I figured it would be unrealistic, but decided to hit the net to see if it's even remotely possible to get a small dinghy which could go on top of the car to muck about in. Long story short, a few days later and I've put a deposit on a dinghy and trailer combo for $500au. It's a 15 foot National E with a trailer and is ready to sail. The paint work (of both the dinghy and the trailer) could use a touch up but all the fittings and rigging is pretty much new. I bought it from a delightful old bloke who has run out of time to sail but is stoked to have someone to pass on his boat too. He's even offered to give me a demo run to show how the boat is rigged and what not.

I really can't wait to get out on the water and get learning. It's way too cold to get out at the moment, especially with the inevitably of a capsize and being in the water for quite a while, so I'm in the process of deciding whether I should sort the paintwork out before I put it in the water. Would appreciate advice on that. My dad sailed when he was young and my mate's wife has been sailing all her life too, so I'm well served for teachers. I'm familiar with boats in general as I water ski and went fishing a lot as a kid but this will definitely be a learning experience.

Anyway, enough rambling. Here's a picture of the boat.


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard! And keep us posted . . .


----------



## boatsail1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome aboard Mikel1. I to am new to Net. Good sailing.


----------



## leogallant (Jul 29, 2011)

Welcome! You'll have lots of fun with that dinghy! This is really a great place to get questions answered when they come up!


----------



## Supralicious (Jul 19, 2012)

Cheers guys. Pick up the dinghy tomorrow. Very excited. Now just to wait for the weather to turn. Forecast as 14 degrees Celsius and raining for the next week.


----------



## Supralicious (Jul 19, 2012)

Update: Been out three times, but only been sailing twice.  First trip out there was barely a breeze going and after some rigging dramas, my brother and I managed to get out amongst it and get the mainsail up. Pottered around for a while but it was tricky.

Second trick I attempted to launch the boat solo, and it was beyond me. I almost got going but then the mainsheet got caught on the running at the top of the mast, stopping me from hoisting the mainsail.

Yesterday I went out with my housemate and brother and had a ball. Was a light breeze but we cruised around our local beach with a thermas of tea and thoroughly enjoyed myself. Still struggling to run down wind without opening an angle on the wind. The sails just don't seem to fill if we run straight down wind. There's probably something really basic I'm missing here but help would be appreciated.


----------



## boatsail1 (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome Auzzie new guy. Have fun. I to am new. Out for 2nd time in my vessel. Not much room for sailing other than down wind. Great afternoon. Enjoy your adventures down under. Boatsail


----------

